# Insulin pump affects person's quality of life, diabetes study shows



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2013)

Interesting study:



> Being treated for diabetes with an insulin pump, an aid that is attached to the body to provide a continuous supply of insulin, has a strong impact on a person's quality of life. The pump can be a lifeline, but also a bothersome shackle. This is shown in a unique long-term study performed at the Academy of Health and Society, Dalarna University, Falun, Sweden in collaboration with the Clinic of Internal Medicine at Falun Hospital as well as Uppsala University and Ume? University.
> 
> The finding is part of a larger study where, for four years, researchers followed a group of adults with type-1 diabetes being treated with an insulin pump. The group's blood glucose levels, in terms of HbA1c, and their satisfaction with the treatment were examined via blood samples and surveys, respectively.



http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...ons-quality-of-life-diabetes-study-shows.aspx


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 28, 2013)

I can relate to this! I think I'm in the group that swings between liking and loathing the pump. It's better than injections but is a constant reminder that I'm ill.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 28, 2013)

Finny that .... I wa sthinking that the other day when my pump fell off my jeans twice cos whatever else I was wearing fouled it twice, I thought I never use dto have this prpblem all the time I wasn't using a pump, sodding thing .....

But then thought yes and you had retinopathy in both eyes didn't you, now you don't, and you had higher A1cs and now you don't, and cos you ain't gettin any younger and one day your good luck WILL run out madam ...

LOL

Can't say I ever loathe it though?  More mildly annoying than hating?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2013)

99% of the time I love my pump as have such an improved quality of life.
Like everyone else I do have dump the pump days when very frustrated due to things not going right for me.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 28, 2013)

Some people would be sick if they won only a millon ? on the lottery. I feel MUCH MUCH better on a pump.  4 injections a day for over 45 years. What would the people who did the "servey" think of that ?


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 30, 2013)

Part of my loathing for the pump is linked to the fact that it's a constant reminder that I have diabetes and I blame that for several changes in my life in the last 3 years - none of them good.
Sorry if my dislike of the pump annoys others but then we all have different situations, tolerances and views.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 30, 2013)

Even as a parent I can appreciate that feeling of it being a constant reminder of the D. When Mills first got hers fitted I burst into tears (very apologetically in front of DSN  ) as that was how it felt - very visible, and gone were the 3 a day injections and no inbetween testing to testing to the hilt. It felt very invasive and I did not like it. 

But, it has been a grower and I believe it has saved us from many a hospital admission with the very frequent illnesses the poor bairn gets. So it is worth it's weight in gold for us and I would hope my daughter appreciates it's value in coming years.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 31, 2013)

suziepoo said:


> Part of my loathing for the pump is linked to the fact that it's a constant reminder that I have diabetes and I blame that for several changes in my life in the last 3 years - none of them good.
> Sorry if my dislike of the pump annoys others but then we all have different situations, tolerances and views.



Oddly enough, I never notice my pump. It's in my pocket can not be seen, tubing is long enough so as not to be noticed. I don't have to bother with it until feeding time when it's out for 20 secs at the most to bolus.
Bliss


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the phrase 'dump the pump days'!  Mine are usually if I'd like to go for a swim or bath, as I seem to have to always change thd cannula after (strangely showers are fine). Otherwise it's been a game changer in terms of quality of control, but I did feel like I had to re-assess my diabetes when I first got it, as there was that 'constant reminder' feeling. I can also appreciate if someone has a less than supportive partner it could be an issue, or for a younger woman it could present an issue in terms of body confidence. I don't think it's fair to be dissmissive of people's issues with the pump, everyone has different experiences & for some the pump just might not be the best thing holistically for them. We're all different after all...


----------



## Garthion (Apr 5, 2013)

I love my pump, wouldn't be without it most of the time. I have had to occasional time where it's snagged and I've been a bit annoyed esp' when it then tugs in the infusion site. Most of the time, I don't even notice that it is there, can easily spend much of the day forgetting that I have Diabetes until I'm eating or checking my BG, and I also feel so much better most of the time than I ever did on MDI. Pity that my job is currently making it difficult for me to switch off at night and actually sleep  getting up early doesn't help either.

Back on topic though. I think the people who took part in this survey were already dissatisfied in some way or had experienced some rather bad times with their pumps. I've had just a bare handful of "No Delivery" alarms and still think my pump is excellent.


----------

